

New Android 2.2 Froyo API: Log.wtf() - kacy
http://developer.android.com/reference/android/util/Log.html#wtf(java.lang.String,%20java.lang.String)

======
pkulak
I love how it apparently stands for "What a terrible failure".

~~~
lanstein
Talk about reverse engineering an acronym :)

~~~
timmorgan
Wikipedia calls it a Backronym: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backronym>

~~~
sp332
"Backronym"? That's obviously a postmanteau :-)

~~~
gometro33
Portmanteau _

~~~
sp332
I know, see the ":-)" ?

------
orangecat
It's also worth noting that the Wave API supports direct lolcat insertion:
[http://code.google.com/p/google-wave-
resources/issues/detail...](http://code.google.com/p/google-wave-
resources/issues/detail?id=714)

~~~
benatkin
Reminds me of the logcat command.

<http://developer.android.com/guide/developing/tools/adb.html>

As the presenter at my first android user group meeting said, it sounds an
awful lot like "lolcat".

~~~
jasonchen
You should try issuing "adb lolcat" sometime...

~~~
anigbrowl
Woah! Impressive.

------
malkia
And where is the BBQ extension to that function?

------
malkia
When called in reverse it indicates a SUCCESS!

FTW!

~~~
xtho
It's not that simple. Some people say that in the reverse acronym the W was
originally expanded to World.

    
    
      Question: W to F?
      Answer: F the W(orld)!
      Chorus: W the F! ... (repeat)
      Hero: For the win!

------
madmaze
I came across this last night, PURE AWESOME!

------
martythemaniak
It would be practical to use as well. Neat.

